# pfs



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

well i said that i would never ever try to shoot a pfs again after my last go about with one hit my hand 4 times had a lot of fork hits that also hit my pride because i pride my self on mastering weapons very fast but the pfs was not haveing it. i sold or traded all the nice ones i had except one that i got from sms so today while waiting on my smelter to get hot i picked it up and shot it at my target box hit the can must be luck shot again hit again so i tryed again did not hit but only missed by a small bit moved close and kept hiting. so you know ever one hates a quiter so i am back at it may not be the fastest but i am feeling good about it and i dont know what i done right.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Just go with it! Hahaha. That's great.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> . . . i pride my self on mastering weapons very fast but the pfs was not haveing it.


 :rofl: it appears that the pfs has mastered you . " one does not choose the slingshot, the slingshot chooses you."


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Im glad your getting the knack. i think if you practice at 5 yards, the target isn't floating to bad. I challenge you to hunt with that type of shooter.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

are pfs accurate? recommend for beginners? i heard they can only shoot ott,and small ammo choices


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

BunnyBlaster said:


> are pfs accurate? recommend for beginners? i heard they can only shoot ott,and small ammo choices


A PFS can be as accurate as any slingshot. If you are a beginner and learn the method you may be better off than someone who is changing styles. It is true that they only shoot OTT, but that is not necessarily a bad thing. TTF shooters have made claims that their method is superior, but I've seen amazing things done with a PFS. Some PFS shooters regularly shoot 1/2" and larger ammo. Don't be put off by the folks who don't appreciate the PFS. Try it out, you may like it. If not, no big loss. Keep an open mind.

Perry


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Pawpawsailor said:


> BunnyBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > are pfs accurate? recommend for beginners? i heard they can only shoot ott,and small ammo choices
> ...


Think about trying out one of charles' boo-shooters too.Theyre pretty awesome.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As far as accuracy is concerned, no one shooting a pfs has been able to qualify for any of the accuracy badges:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

If you look at the rigs of successful hunters on the forum, practically none of them use a pfs.

If you look at the results of the various slingshot tournaments, none of the top shooters uses a pfs.

No one shooting a pfs has qualified for Power Rangers or for Speed Freaks.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/

I am not saying that none of these things are possible with a pfs style slingshot ... perhaps those who favor the pfs have just not applied themselves.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Charles said:


> As far as accuracy is concerned, no one shooting a pfs has been able to qualify for any of the accuracy badges:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/
> 
> ...


Or maybe they don't need the gratification.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> well i said that i would never ever try to shoot a pfs again after my last go about with one hit my hand 4 times had a lot of fork hits that also hit my pride because i pride my self on mastering weapons very fast but the pfs was not haveing it. i sold or traded all the nice ones i had except one that i got from sms so today while waiting on my smelter to get hot i picked it up and shot it at my target box hit the can must be luck shot again hit again so i tryed again did not hit but only missed by a small bit moved close and kept hiting. so you know ever one hates a quiter so i am back at it may not be the fastest but i am feeling good about it and i dont know what i done right.


Many folks who shoot are not consciously aware of what they are doing when they shoot. If you are shooting bareback, flat top, or with only a very narrow gap between the fork tips (too narrow for the ammo to pass through), then to avoid fork and hand hits, you either have to flip the fork down out of the way just as you release, or you have to use what I call the speed bump effect.

http://www.youtube.c...C_HIAzehJE#t=15

Pinch the ammo in the pouch between your thumb and index finger. Twist the pouch so that your thumb nail is in the direction of the top of the forks. Then bend your wrist slightly upward and back away from the forks. When you release, move your thumb only. The bands will drag the pouch up over the bump of your index finger and launch the ammo slightly up and over the forks.

Both the flip and the speed bump effect tend to negatively affect accuracy for most shooters..

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > As far as accuracy is concerned, no one shooting a pfs has been able to qualify for any of the accuracy badges:
> ...


Always a good excuse ... :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Charles said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Just saying that not everyone shoots for competition purposes. Your previous comment seemed just a bit condescending toward the PFS shooters. Perhaps you didn't mean it that way. In either respect, it is unnecessary. Wouldn't it be a more fair approach to let new shooters discover for themselves rather than prejudicing them from the onset? If competition is your interest, by all means pursue it, but don't denigrate the non competitive please? I respect you sir, and simply hoped for the same from you.

Best regards,

Perry


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i just like my PFS and boo shooters a lot

cheers


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i like them all like yama learn all weapons make you a better _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Charles said:


> As far as accuracy is concerned, no one shooting a pfs has been able to qualify for any of the accuracy badges:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/
> 
> ...


Thats interesting information Charles. Thanks for that. Looks like theres a chance for someone to make history on the slingshot forum. Who will choose the PFS as his weapon of choice to face the Slingshot Forum Gauntlet.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Pawpawsailor said:
> ...


No condescension intended at all. The individual asked if the pfs was as accurate as other slingshots. I believe in evidence based responses, so I suggested some evidence. Wouldn't it be more fair to new shooters to provide answers based on evidence rather than "true believer" opinions.

By all means, those who like to shoot pfs slingshots should continue to do so ... it does not matter to me in the least. I sometimes shoot them ... have made a number. I also sometimes shoot bareback. The pfs style of slingshot is not new ... it was popular in Guatemala for about 100 years. Stick shooters have been around for probably that long as well. But most folks find they are not as accurate with a stick shooter as with a regular slingshot.

I certainly did not intend to denigrate those who are non-competitive shooters and you are simply mistaken if you read that into my remarks. I think the vast majority of us on the forum shoot for fun. Certainly most of my shooting is recreational. Still, the purpose of shooting a slingshot is to hit your target, whatever that may be.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

In the right hands with the right band/tube combo the PFS is more than capable of taking game if one so desired, I have eliminated many pests on my Arizona property with mine


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

From pure video evidence I believe Arturito could hold his own with about anyone with his PFS. I know he his not on here now so not sure if I am allowed to talk about him.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

What does the old Guatemalan slingshots have to do with this topic? 'So what' if they existed in the past. I don't care! PFS has become popular now for some, and a sub-specialty of the more standard USA slingshot style/designs (is there a 'standard' SS?). In Asian countries they prefer those Dankung style shooters, in Spain, they use a very different style and design of slingshots. IMO, specific contests/tournaments is only one criteria, such as shooting paper targets. I am not aware of regular contests for slingshot speed shooting (except for Guinness record?), and their does not seem to be any tournaments for wing shooting (slingshots)? So you see, their can be different criteria to judge the sport and the different ways to use the slingshot.

If one is talking about Instinctive vs Aiming method, that is another debate. One is more science, the other is more of an art. I visit Archery forums and see these similar kinds of arguments. I basically shoot only my Scout slingshots (standard SS) and my homemade simple PFSs., I'm not that good at PFS using intuitive way but always practicing, however, I can fall back on using PFS with *aiming* techniques and it is pretty accurate. Also, for me, I am not into shooting 'match sticks'. I am NOT criticizing that. It's 'Whatever floats your boat' ... OR ... to each their own, enjoying the slingshot sport in however they like.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Charles said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


I too, believe in evidence, and have seen plenty to support the fact that one can be just as accurate with a PFS as with any TTF shooter. There is a human element in shooting sports that can never be dismissed by taking them out of the equation. If a man can shoot a quarter out of the air with a PFS once, it stands to reason that the conditions can be repeated and become consistent. Your example of centrifugal force seemed to be saying that prevented such a thing. You are a very intelligent man, and should therefore grasp that. Ancient catapults could deliver amazingly accurate results and they had many more variables than we do.

All that aside, I'm rather in favor of being a "true believer". And I'm pretty sure that was a condescending remark.

Intimidation is nothing more than verbal bullying. It is beneath an intelligent man.

Best regards,

Perry


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> What does the old Guatemalan slingshots have to do with this topic? 'So what' if they existed in the past. I don't care! PFS has become popular now for some, and a sub-specialty of the more standard USA slingshot style/designs (is there a 'standard' SS?). In Asian countries they prefer those Dankung style shooters, in Spain, they use a very different style and design of slingshots. IMO, specific contests/tournaments is only one criteria, such as shooting paper targets. I am not aware of regular contests for slingshot speed shooting (except for Guinness record?), and their does not seem to be any tournaments for wing shooting (slingshots)? So you see, their can be different criteria to judge the sport and the different ways to use the slingshot.
> 
> If one is talking about Instinctive vs Aiming method, that is another debate. One is more science, the other is more of an art. I visit Archery forums and see these similar kinds of arguments. I basically shoot only my Scout slingshots (standard SS) and my homemade simple PFSs., I'm not that good at PFS using intuitive way but always practicing, however, I can fall back on using PFS with *aiming* techniques and it is pretty accurate. Also, for me, I am not into shooting 'match sticks'. I am NOT criticizing that. It's 'Whatever floats your boat' ... OR ... to each their own, enjoying the slingshot sport in however they like.


By mentioning Guatemalen slingshots, I was attempting to point out that they have a long history, and that I was not intending to denigrate them at all.

I did not mention instinctive vs aiming methods ... that question has not been raised in this discussion.

Further, I do not care whether you or anyone else is "into shooting 'match sticks'" ... I fully agree with the sentiment "Whatever floats your boat".

The question that was raised had to do with accuracy ... not speed. I simply pointed out that on the accuracy tests on this forum, pfs shooters are significantly absent.

You need not be so defensive. No one is attacking you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

August West said:


> From pure video evidence I believe Arturito could hold his own with about anyone with his PFS. I know he his not on here now so not sure if I am allowed to talk about him.


As a matter of fact, in the shooting bouts he entered here, Arturito was good, but not as good as others in the competitions. He has a very nice way of shooting, and I am sure he is very good. and no doubt improving. He is a very pleasant man, and he and I were on good terms the last time we interacted.

Also, it has become fashionable to use the term "pfs" to refer to a wide variety of slingshots. Many that folks call pfs slingshots are simply low forks, but still with a significant gap between the forks ... enough for the ammo to pass through without flipping and without using the speed bump effect. The slingshot that Arturito was shooing in the PP competitions was just a low fork slingshot. Perhaps he is using something different now ... I do not know.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Im sure he didnt mean to hurt anyones feelings. Are we not men? I have seen some crazy shooting with a pfs. I surprise myself with my boo shooter. I dont know if the boo shooters have been used to qualify for the badges, or power rangers or speed freaks club. But that does beg the question, why havent they been used to qualify?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Pawpawsailor said:
> ...


Your comments here do not seem to bear on anything I have said so far.

I have not suggested that you can take the human element out of the shooting sports. Personally, I think watching a bunch of robots shoot would be pretty boring.

I have no idea to what you are referring by "your example of centrifugal force". I certainly have said nothing about that here.

I fail to see what your example of ancient catapults is supposed to show about the pfs, or anything else for that matter ... and "amazing accuracy" depends on what you expect to see, I suppose.

And as for your remark on intimidation ... again, I do not know to what you are referring. I have no intention here to intimidate you or anyone else. All I did was to point out that pfs shooters are absent from the accuracy competitions on this forum. I fail to see how that fact is intimidating. If it is all right for you to express your view that a pfs slingshot is just as accurate as other styles, then surely it should be all right for me to point out that pfs shooters are almost non-existent in the ranks of those who compete in accuracy tests.

I have no ax to grind with those who choose to shoot pfs slingshots. As I indicated above, I sometimes shoot one myself. It seems to me that you are being rather over defensive, seeing antagonism where there is none. By all means, shoot whatever you like and enjoy yourself. There is no need to turn this thread into a great slanging match.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Charles said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > From pure video evidence I believe Arturito could hold his own with about anyone with his PFS. I know he his not on here now so not sure if I am allowed to talk about him.
> ...


I know nothing about online comps or what who was shooting when, just watched a few vids and his look as impressive as anyone else's.  I don't think much of video evidence of shooting anyway and should have made that clear from the beginning.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Charles said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Thank you sir! You have an amazing verbal talent. To say and not say at the same time. I do enjoy shooting the PFS and will continue doing so. Thank you for your blessing.

Perry


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Id like to see somebody on vid qualify for those four with a pfs. At least that way Charles cant post that they havent. I challenge you pawpawsailor!  dont do it for the gratification, do it for the honor of the pfs you love so much.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

August West said:


> From pure video evidence I believe Arturito could hold his own with about anyone with his PFS. I know he his not on here now so not sure if I am allowed to talk about him.


Here you support the idea of video evidence.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

August West said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Here you say you don't. Which is it august? :rofl: Do you have any idea what you type?

In one post you support vids in another you don't. :screwy:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I said for pure video evidence, which I mistakenly thought would convey my feelings towards said evidence. Very sorry to confuse, I was not meaning to be duplicitous in anyway.

I have no idea why you seem to be upset by my statements though.

Edit: Is it somehow wrong to say that from the videos I have seen Arturito seems to be a good shot and can hold his own, if so I apologize. I have already admitted to knowing nothing about online comps or how he or anyone performed in them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

August West said:


> From pure video evidence I believe Arturito could hold his own with about anyone with his PFS. I know he his not on here now so not sure if I am allowed to talk about him.


August. This is what you said. Maybe its a good time to open your eyes and think before you post. This stuff stays here FOREVER!


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks for posting ghost!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

treefork said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > From pure video evidence I believe Arturito could hold his own with about anyone with his PFS. I know he his not on here now so not sure if I am allowed to talk about him.
> ...


I honestly have no idea what is going on here an this seems a good time as any to say goodbye to this thread. Treefork I am sure you are trying to say something about me but I really am not sure what. From watching his videos Arturito seems to be a good shot. Not sure why I should care if that stays on here forever? :question:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just for the record ....

Some of you seem obsessed with the idea that I am opposed to Guatemalan style slingshots (pfs, if you prefer). Nothing could be further from the truth. Have a look at this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28920-couple-questions-please-help/

You will please note that I was doing my best to help this fellow who was having trouble with his pfs slingshot. I gave him advice on bands. And a little further along, I gave him very clear instructions on how to shoot it without getting fork or hand hits ... and apparently my instructions were successful, because he gave me rather nice thanks, saying instructions worked.

You will also note that I gave essentially the same advice to Ghost in this thread.

Far from being an enemy of pfs slingshots or those who choose to use them, you will find that I can even be helpful! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I think where the problem started Charles is where you stated no one has been able to obtain a shooting badge with a PFS, implying that they are not accurate enough shooters to qualify with one, I am unaware of anyone who has tried to get one and failed with a PFS, just because a man has no desire to have the little badge logo does not make him any less of a shot in my eyes and to those of you who cherish your badges, you have my support


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> are pfs accurate? recommend for beginners? i heard they can only shoot ott,and small ammo choices


I think Dgui proved in his videos just how accurate they can be.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SquirrelMaster said:


> Im sure he didnt mean to hurt anyones feelings. Are we not men? I have seen some crazy shooting with a pfs. I surprise myself with my boo shooter. I dont know if the boo shooters have been used to qualify for the badges, or power rangers or speed freaks club. But that does beg the question, why havent they been used to qualify?


As a matter of fact, I shot a qualifying score for Speed Freaks of 351 fps using a boo shooter and bands cut from a latex glove.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/page-14#entry269154

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I google searched Guatmalan slingshots images and saw lots of amazing ancient looking slingshots! Thanks for the history Charles. I wonder what was the method to make the bands? I own a HTS by Bill Hays, and have made a few TTF slingshots of my own. Lately after watching all the cool pfs videos, I have been obsessed with them. I mean throwing a coin or a walnut up in the air and smashing it is sooo COOL!! I hope to be able to do that one day. I shoot in my garage everyday with my pfs. Having said that; while I'm shooting, I pick up a TTF slingshot, pull back into a full butterfly, aim with my predominant eye, and UNLEASH on a poor unsuspecting can (soo satisfying)!! I live in a fairly crowded place, so to me, the appeal of the pfs is that it is so compact and portable. That leads to more impromptu plinking situations. Also the instinctive style of aiming is pretty fun to get better at as well. Right now, pfs' are my go to shooters. That can always change and I love picking up random slingshots and giving them a go. "Variety is the spice of life".


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

wow CanH8r, glad to see another PFS enthusiast, yes the ability to hit objects in the air is certainly a thrill, perhaps one day there will be a badge for it, the PFS is just an all around fun shooter, you can set it up with heavy bands or tubes for hunting or just a light set up for plinking, best of all it fits in your pocket....good to see you were able to master it so to speak, not everybody can...


----------



## Abomb (Dec 22, 2013)

teeheehee! charles never said anything bad about the pfs, just the truth. Some of you act like he hit a nerve, either that or you like arguing and assuming for no reason. Does the truth hurt? because some people here act like it. Charles is the one who got the badge with a boo shooter, AND hes the one who got accused of being derogatory! :rofl: There seems to be a correlation forming between ppl who prefer the pfs and people who do not like accuracy competitions here on this forum. :imslow: You people make me laugh.

That being said, I love shooting my pfs. Been shooting it for a few years. It seems to lean itself towards instinctual shooting, in my experience. Im fairly accurate too. No matter what anyone says ghost, i know that you know the pickle fork shooter can be mastered, like any weapon, by anyone who spends enough time practicing with it. I think ill go tear up a soda can with one now.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> well i said that i would never ever try to shoot a pfs again after my last go about with one hit my hand 4 times had a lot of fork hits that also hit my pride because i pride my self on mastering weapons very fast but the pfs was not haveing it. i sold or traded all the nice ones i had except one that i got from sms so today while waiting on my smelter to get hot i picked it up and shot it at my target box hit the can must be luck shot again hit again so i tryed again did not hit but only missed by a small bit moved close and kept hiting. so you know ever one hates a quiter so i am back at it may not be the fastest but i am feeling good about it and i dont know what i done right.


Hey ghost, My experience is similar to yours. Every time I think I've got it down bam,hit my hand again. I guess I get too confident forget to twist the pouch or something

and it usually with a rock,ouch. I've made several and gave away most of them. They are fun but not my personal favorite shooter.

Have fun!

Jim


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28976-pfs-accuracy-challenge/


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been charged in another post of wrongfully accusing Charles. Charles you have my most sincere and humble apology. Such an action is unacceptable. I shall make every effort to avoid such a horrid breach of courtesy in the future.

Your humble servant,

Perry


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Pawpawsailor said:


> I have been charged in another post of wrongfully accusing Charles. Charles you have my most sincere and humble apology. Such an action is unacceptable. I shall make every effort to avoid such a horrid breach of courtesy in the future.
> 
> Your humble servant,
> 
> Perry


I was not referring to you sir. Please forgive me for not being clear.


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> *I think where the problem started Charles is where you stated no one has been able to obtain a shooting badge with a PFS, implying that they are not accurate enough shooters to qualify with one*, I am unaware of anyone who has tried to get one and failed with a PFS, just because a man has no desire to have the little badge logo does not make him any less of a shot in my eyes and to those of you who cherish your badges, you have my support


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

SquirrelMaster said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > I have been charged in another post of wrongfully accusing Charles. Charles you have my most sincere and humble apology. Such an action is unacceptable. I shall make every effort to avoid such a horrid breach of courtesy in the future.
> ...


Thank you for the clarification, but my comments could also have been misconstrued. I wouldn't want that...

Perry


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> I have been charged in another post of wrongfully accusing Charles. Charles you have my most sincere and humble apology. Such an action is unacceptable. I shall make every effort to avoid such a horrid breach of courtesy in the future.
> 
> Your humble servant,
> 
> Perry


Perry, no sweat. I have a very thick skin, and such things do not stick with me. Anytime you think I am mistaken or out of line, do not hesitate. Without the usual conversational cues, it is all too easy to mistake another's intentions during on-line interchanges.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Charles said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > I have been charged in another post of wrongfully accusing Charles. Charles you have my most sincere and humble apology. Such an action is unacceptable. I shall make every effort to avoid such a horrid breach of courtesy in the future.
> ...


Thank you sir!

Perry


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now lets get back to having fun! :bouncy:


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

There is a gentleman called pickle fork shooter and if he is not accurate then I have never seen it. You tube is full of his videos. It is not the weapon it is the person using it and that has been proven many times. Practice does not make perfect but perfect practice can take you closer than anything.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well this should be interesting.

It's a lot different shooting a self thrown object from less than five feet away, than putting a mere 5 shots in a 2.5" circle 33 feet away... I guess we'll see what we'll see... or not!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i bet i can go 5 for 5 on my hand already done it lol.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Well this should be interesting.
> 
> It's a lot different shooting a self thrown object from less than five feet away, than putting a mere 5 shots in a 2.5" circle 33 feet away... I guess we'll see what we'll see... or not!


I've done it. Up to 3-4 in a row using PFS. I'm still learning  Shooting flying coins & aspirins in air ... I don't think that's so easy


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> wow CanH8r, glad to see another PFS enthusiast, yes the ability to hit objects in the air is certainly a thrill, perhaps one day there will be a badge for it, the PFS is just an all around fun shooter, you can set it up with heavy bands or tubes for hunting or just a light set up for plinking, best of all it fits in your pocket....good to see you were able to master it so to speak, not everybody can...


Well AZ Stinger, I have had a bit of a rough go of it when it came to learning the style. It started out with admiring Pawpawsailors amazing PFS'. I spent a whole Saturday trying to duplicate one of his designs, and my end result was pretty cool for my standadards. I could not wait to try it out but after my third shot, I realized I blasted a huge chunk of the left fork almost completly off. I was so bummed, nearly a whole day wasted! Those videos on youtube especially by pfshooter, are so fun to watch I wanted to try again. This time my awesome wife let me have one of her old black HDPE cutting boards so I cut out the OPFS from it. Things were good. I had watched the videos on how to twist and tweak the pouch, and how to instinctually shoot. I was really starting to get the hang of it when all of the sudden.... WHAMO I shot a 3/8 ball bearing right at my thumb nail. It hurt and throbbed for days. I was over it yet again, and tossed it on to my work bench with all the other slingshots I had. But I kept thinking about those darn videos and how much fun the users were having. Knock on wood but I feel it only takes one bad hand hit to the thumb nail to really drive home the fact that you need to twist and tweak the pouch HAHAHA. I am by no means a master of it, but I know I like it very much. I have been wanting to try to shoot stuff out of the air, but I'm afraid of sending ammo all over my neighborhood when I miss. Once the weather gets a little warmer, I will ride my bike down to the beach to try it out there. I feel that all the information on this site, and tons of videos on the net have definitely helped me get the hang of it. However, It has not been with out A LOT of pain and hardship too HAHA! Hopefully my trials and tribulations will help Ghost0311 with his quest to master the weapon.


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

I would see people in the military and they were all issued exactly the same rifle. I saw people who couldn't miss and I saw people who couldn't hit the broad side of a barn door. I saw people who shot for years who were average and even one guy who just picked up the rifle and started getting bulls eyes. I think it is practice and practice but it is hard to beat a guy that just seems to have the eye. Weapon doesn't matter, I still say its the shooter. We actually had one person get 3 rounds out of 65 on a 3 ft square target. But she would have made a deadly gardener. Shoot the crap out of worms and dirt.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Plato told a story of Socrates and a performer of Homer. The story relates that Socrates approached a man who was the most favored performer of Homer's plays and inquired of him the reason for his great success whether it was a great gift of the gods or mere practice. The actor very quickly responded, "Ah, it is a blessed gift from the gods!" To which Socrates responded, thank you for enlightening me, for now I understand that you are nothing special for the gift can be bestowed by the gods to whomever they please. The Actor quickly responded, "Pardon me sir for my hasty answer, for upon further thought I realized that my success is from hard work." To which Socrates responded, "Ah, again I thank you sir for enlightening me, for now I see that anyone who applies themselves to hard work can achieve the same, and you are still nothing special." The performer now dejected and perplexed went away never to perform again.

It is amazing to watch some shooters and what they can accomplish. I believe there is a bit of natural talent, a good eye, and regular practice that brings about achievement. The sad thing is that along the way some of these guys start believing all the hype and start thinking they are special. Some of us will never achieve great success even with hard work and regular practice, but we should not be detered from having fun with what "little" skill we may have. I admire the guys who are really good, and just wish they could maintain a small amount of humility.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

No pickles are safe when I have a PF in my hand 

Seriously I know someone will badge up soon I can feel it,good luck to all pf shooters


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope your luck (expertise) continues,there's another slingshot on its way for you to master.
Have fun, Be safe, God Bless !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Plato told a story of Socrates and a performer of Homer. The story relates that Socrates approached a man who was the most favored performer of Homer's plays and inquired of him the reason for his great success whether it was a great gift of the gods or mere practice. The actor very quickly responded, "Ah, it is a blessed gift from the gods!" To which Socrates responded, thank you for enlightening me, for now I understand that you are nothing special for the gift can be bestowed by the gods to whomever they please. The Actor quickly responded, "Pardon me sir for my hasty answer, for upon further thought I realized that my success is from hard work." To which Socrates responded, "Ah, again I thank you sir for enlightening me, for now I see that anyone who applies themselves to hard work can achieve the same, and you are still nothing special." The performer now dejected and perplexed went away never to perform again.
> 
> It is amazing to watch some shooters and what they can accomplish. I believe there is a bit of natural talent, a good eye, and regular practice that brings about achievement. The sad thing is that along the way some of these guys start believing all the hype and start thinking they are special. Some of us will never achieve great success even with hard work and regular practice, but we should not be detered from having fun with what "little" skill we may have. I admire the guys who are really good, and just wish they could maintain a small amount of humility.


Wow Perry... you're quite the philosoferizer!

If your little comment was directed at me... then you should know I've stated many times that I think there's many people on this site who can do the same if not better than me if they'll only believe in themselves and put in the practice....

BTW... it's possible to raise your intellect through "practice"... but not to the level Socrates apparently had... so in this case he was using his "gods given" intellect to just be mean for the sake of being mean... flaunting his intelligence picking on that poor actor...


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

I look at it this way. When I used to box I knew that some days I was the best and on some of those days I kept seeing the refs fingers counting me out. Thank God for what you have and work like hell for the rest. Talent is often where luck meets opportunity and practice. Humility makes it easier to swallow crow, Its like ketchup for the ego.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Plato told a story of Socrates and a performer of Homer. The story relates that Socrates approached a man who was the most favored performer of Homer's plays and inquired of him the reason for his great success whether it was a great gift of the gods or mere practice. The actor very quickly responded, "Ah, it is a blessed gift from the gods!" To which Socrates responded, thank you for enlightening me, for now I understand that you are nothing special for the gift can be bestowed by the gods to whomever they please. The Actor quickly responded, "Pardon me sir for my hasty answer, for upon further thought I realized that my success is from hard work." To which Socrates responded, "Ah, again I thank you sir for enlightening me, for now I see that anyone who applies themselves to hard work can achieve the same, and you are still nothing special." The performer now dejected and perplexed went away never to perform again.
> ...


Not directed at any ONE Bill, and I suppose your point could be taken, but understood in context the object lesson was about arrogance and pride. I don't presume to approach the level of Socrates, for if I did, I would have made up my own little ditty instead of quoting his.


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

You two keep on the way you are going and it will have to be settled with sling shots at dawn


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Not at all.. I concede that Bill is probably the best shooter I know of. I have no problem with him or anyone else. I'm really sad he withdrew from the PFS challenge, i was sure he was the one that could do it.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> so in this case he was using his "gods given" intellect to just be mean for the sake of being mean...


I have to admit that does bother me, too, but Socrates did predate Jesus by several hundred years. There's also that thing about accurate quoting...


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I just started using PFSs and i am really starting to prefer them. I use anywhere from 1/4 steel to 1/2 marbles and it shoots great. Being new I didn't have to try and learn all over again. The small size slings are what really got me interested though. Good luck and have fun!


----------

